# Yellowstone



## dago (Jun 19, 2017)

I am considering a trip to Yellowstone and maybe Glacier National park in the fall. I know that is short notice, but was wondering if anyone  has any advise on where to stay and what to do. I was thinking of about 3 to 5 days there (Yellowstone). The only definite thing I want to see is Old Faithful, and maybe Grand Teton.  Would later in Sep be a better time (less crowded)? I want to avoid the crowds, but also want decent weather(Not into Skiing or winter activities), as I will be driving out to there from Ohio. Same thing regarding Glacier


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2017)

September is the end of the season. There will be smaller crowds, but services start closing down. They don't turn off the geysers, and the animals don't go away though.    The roads close for winter in early November. Timeshares are usually booked up very early, and are usually considered a difficult exchange. I own at Timbers Condominiums in Island Park, ID. It's 22 miles from West Yellowstone. They do rent units when available. Reservations at 208-558-7502.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2017)

Yellowstone (the park) is great to see at any time of year.  When the crowds are lower, you can slow down and truly appreciate the scenery.  The animals in Yellowstone can be harder to find late in the season. There will surely be some around, but it'll be a coin toss for what you'll find.  Geyser activity is awesome anytime, especially during cooler weather - the steamy condensation of the hot water is easier to see when the air is cold.  Even if you're not a Geyser fan, a trip through the Norris Geyser Basin is worth the time to get there.  Same with Mammoth Hot Springs at the north end of the park - worth it to see, and then spend time exploring the Visitor's Center there - see the old pictures, and get a better feel for how Yellowstone came to be what it is - America's First National Park.  Old Faithful is always impressive, but after you see it go off a time or two, it kind of loses its "wow factor." It's still great, but is sort of like Niagara Falls: The view never really changes. . The Old Faithful Inn is right next to the geyser, it's an awesome example of "Parkitecture", and it is simply amazing to see a four-storey high log building.  The main fireplace has four sides, and is large enough to walk into.  The angled-branch supports holding up every piece of ceiling were hand-picked to match in size and shape as closely as possible.  It is a very worthwhile experience.

Grand Teton is a great drive south out of Yellowstone - the GT Park entrance is right outside the exit from Yellowstone, so they're essentially neighbors.  The roads are good, and scenery is amazing, especially when there is snow on the peaks.  Stop at every turnout to view the mountains, as the view always changes.  If you make time enough, and enjoy western- and wildlife-themed art of all types, I highly recommend the Wildlife Art Museum just north of Jackson Hole. (Basically right next to Grand Tetons NP.)  https://www.wildlifeart.org

Glacier NP has a shorter season than Yellowstone, and weather can be very changeable. If the snow hasn't come early, and the Going to The Sun Road is open over Logan Pass, it's awesome to see.  If the Pass is closed (which can happen at anytime of the year) it takes more effort to see the whole area, because the park is split into East and West sides, and you have to drive around the outside perimeter to get to those two sides.  It's very worthwhile, as is anything around that part of the country.

But it's all worth it, even if you find you'll want to schedule another trip at a warmer time of year.  I've been to Yellowstone probably 20 times, once when I camped in an RV for three weeks just outside the park, and I'd go back again tomorrow.  As long as you're willing to accept the possibility of weather not being ideal, I'd say go for it. It's very different than anything you have back home. 

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 19, 2017)

We've enjoyed staying in the Worldmark in West Yellowstone.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2017)

PStreet1 said:


> We've enjoyed staying in the Worldmark in West Yellowstone.


I'm sure you did. It's a nice place and very convenient, but I understand it's a tough exchange to get. Today's post was the OP's first. My hunch is he's just checking out possibilities at this late date. A cross-country road trip in August from Ohio would add to the adventure.


----------



## dago (Jun 19, 2017)

You are correct I am checking out possibilities. Actually I am considering going in Aug. I just figured that in Aug, it is crowded and lodging is probably at a premium, tat's why I am also considering going in early to mid Sep. I am sure there is enough to do in 5 days. The lodging is my main concern.  I may have to put it off till next year. I appreciate everyone's comments. Any advise on where to stay is appreciated.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 19, 2017)

DaveNW said:
			
		

> But it's all worth it, even if you find you'll want to schedule another trip at a warmer time of year. I've been to Yellowstone probably 20 times


Love love love reading your travel stories! So many sweep me back to memories of similar adventures from a younger lifetime.

Everyone........    what Dave said....


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 20, 2017)

We stayed at Worldmark West Yellowstone- rental from private owner. Flew into Bozeman. Mid Sept. Weather was great! Less crowds. Drove through the park into the Tetons also. Spent an entire week there.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 20, 2017)

We used Worldmark points the first time, and the second time, because of a major screwup, we rented from a private owner.  It was expensive, but given the going rate for lodging in the area, renting a two bedroom from a private owner saved us a lot of money.


----------



## chellej (Jun 22, 2017)

We went to Yellowstone The 2nd week of Sept year before last and were shocked at how crowded it was... we had trouble finding parking at old faithful.  I can't count the number of times we have been to yellowstone but it used to be any time after labor day was good to go because the crowds were GONE.  This year we are going the middle of July....I hate to think how bad it will be.  My DH likes to Fly fish the Madison and otherwise we will likely to find things to do outside the park....There is lots to do to keep us busy.

My favorite part of the park is the grand canyon of Yellowstone....especially Artist's point.


----------



## humor_monger (Jun 24, 2017)

West Yellowstone is just outside the park. There is a lot of lodging there including Worldmark. We'll be in Island Park the last week in August, adding a half hour to the park.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 28, 2017)

chellej said:


> We went to Yellowstone The 2nd week of Sept year before last and were shocked at how crowded it was... we had trouble finding parking at old faithful.  I can't count the number of times we have been to yellowstone but it used to be any time after labor day was good to go because the crowds were GONE.  This year we are going the middle of July....I hate to think how bad it will be.


Yup, same here, might have been 3rd wk of Sept. Previously we had been over July 4, and it didn't seem any less crowded in September - it must have been high season for Chinese tour companies, there were buses everywhere, including about 200 people at Artist's Point when we arrived; we had done the little rim walk ending there, you could hardly get a glimpse at the viewpoint, and the line to the rest room was a half mile long. I bet mid-July won't be any worse.

To the OP: As for weather in Sept in Yellowstone, we had a little winter precip in Sept and a couple of days of partial road closures, but nothing major. It was comfortable, and the dusting of snow made the mountaintops prettier. We had just been to Glacier the week before, and had a bit of snow, but the roads stayed mostly open.

All our stays were in timeshares. It's slightly possible to get a late booking (or rental) at Meadow Lake in Columbia Falls near Glacier, or Island Park in Idaho as stated. The closer timeshares such as Worldmark W. Yellowstone or Glacier Wilderness Resort will be more difficult, unless something last-minute due to cancellation pops up. For Glacier, there are also a few in Whitefish you might try for.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 28, 2017)

I guess things have changed a lot. We were there in 2011 I think it was and not what I would consider crowded and I do really hate crowds.There were, however,  several Asian bus tours I recall. And it was around the third week of Sept.

What was crowded is our trip last week to Estes Park, Colorado. Rocky Mountain National Park was NOT crowded, but the town of Estes Park was horrible. Couldn't get parking either. It's a very nice town- clean and everything you would want in so far as shops and restaurants and so forth. Very touristy. But I couldn't enjoy it. Ended up avoiding it as much as possible. Even just driving through it was a hassle- they had someone directing traffic every day because of the backups.


----------



## dago (Jul 1, 2017)

Laurie said:


> Yup, same here, might have been 3rd wk of Sept. Previously we had been over July 4, and it didn't seem any less crowded in September - it must have been high season for Chinese tour companies, there were buses everywhere, including about 200 people at Artist's Point when we arrived; we had done the little rim walk ending there, you could hardly get a glimpse at the viewpoint, and the line to the rest room was a half mile long. I bet mid-July won't be any worse.
> 
> To the OP: As for weather in Sept in Yellowstone, we had a little winter precip in Sept and a couple of days of partial road closures, but nothing major. It was comfortable, and the dusting of snow made the mountaintops prettier. We had just been to Glacier the week before, and had a bit of snow, but the roads stayed mostly open.
> 
> All our stays were in timeshares. It's slightly possible to get a late booking (or rental) at Meadow Lake in Columbia Falls near Glacier, or Island Park in Idaho as stated. The closer timeshares such as Worldmark W. Yellowstone or Glacier Wilderness Resort will be more difficult, unless something last-minute due to cancellation pops up. For Glacier, there are also a few in Whitefish you might try for.


Thanks for all the feedback, I have decided to stay a week near Livingston, MT the last week of Aug thru Labor Day, and then go up to Glacier for a couple days, then head back to Ohio


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 1, 2017)

dago said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, I have decided to stay a week near Livingston, MT the last week of Aug thru Labor Day, and then go up to Glacier for a couple days, then head back to Ohio



That will be a fine time, too.  Just be aware that Glacier National Park may have snow at the top of Logan Pass, so the Going To The Sun road may be closed. At that elevation, snow can (and does) happen at any time of the year.

Dave


----------



## dago (Jul 1, 2017)

I wanted to spend a day in Cody. Rather than drive back to Livingston do you think I could find some place to stay in Cody at the last moment?


----------



## dago (Jul 1, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> That will be a fine time, too.  Just be aware that Glacier National Park may have snow at the top of Logan Pass, so the Going To The Sun road may be closed. At that elevation, snow can (and does) happen at any time of the year.
> 
> Dave


I did an Alaskan Cruise in 2000 - It was awesome. I went at the end of May. The daylight is long at that time of year. Denali was awesome. Enjoyed Fairbanks, but it was a little cool up there. Was close to the to the Artic Circle (about 100 miles), disappointed we didn't get there.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 1, 2017)

dago said:


> I did an Alaskan Cruise in 2000 - It was awesome. I went at the end of May. The daylight is long at that time of year. Denali was awesome. Enjoyed Fairbanks, but it was a little cool up there. Was close to the to the Artic Circle (about 100 miles), disappointed we didn't get there.



We're doing the Inside Passage from Vancouver to Glacier Bay and back. Stopping in several cities, including Ketchikan, where I lived for two years as a kid. I'm looking forward to going back to my old neighborhood to see if I can recognize anything. It's only been <gasp!> 55 years since we left there. 

Dave


----------



## dago (Jul 1, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> We're doing the Inside Passage from Vancouver to Glacier Bay and back. Stopping in several cities, including Ketchikan, where I lived for two years as a kid. I'm looking forward to going back to my old neighborhood to see if I can recognize anything. It's only been <gasp!> 55 years since we left there.
> 
> Dave


We flew into Fairbanks, took the train to Denali, it was clear day so we got a good look at Mt McKinley. Continued on to Anchorage (train ride was enjoyable), stayed overnite then took a bus to the ship and did the inside passage with stops at Juneau, Sitka and Ketchikan to Vancouver, so we only took the cruise one way.

Enjoy


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 2, 2017)

dago said:


> I wanted to spend a day in Cody. Rather than drive back to Livingston do you think I could find some place to stay in Cody at the last moment?



There are all kinds and levels of motels in Cody. You'll have to research what you like, and what suits your budget. A quick Google search indicates there are more than 50 in the area. The last time we were in Cody (2013) we stayed at the Skyline Motor Inn on the east end of town.  It was ok, as motels go, if all you want is a place to sleep, but it was nothing special.  I'd stay there again, but would just as easily stay somewhere else.

If your reason for visiting Cody is to see the Buffalo Bill Museum, prepare for a very long day. There is a LOT to see there.  And if you're a firearms fan, the display can be overwhelming - there are so many interesting and unusual firearms, it's easy to lose all track of time. That may be why the museum admission fee is good for two days. https://centerofthewest.org

There are many, many restaurants as well.  We found Peter's Cafe to be the best eclectic breakfast in town. It doesn't look like much, (see picture below), but  *everybody* told us that was the place to eat breakfast.  They were right. 

Needless trivia:  If you zoom in on my avatar, you'll see my three pets.  The silver and black guy in the middle is named Cody, after this town. I really like Wyoming, and Cody is one of my favorite places to visit.  I especially like how easy it is to reach the east entrance of Yellowstone from there.

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 7, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> I'm sure you did. It's a nice place and very convenient, but I understand it's a tough exchange to get. Today's post was the OP's first. My hunch is he's just checking out possibilities at this late date. A cross-country road trip in August from Ohio would add to the adventure.



I highly recommend the cross country road trip. I'm doing my third from Wisconsin to Yellowstone in about a week.


----------



## dago (Oct 7, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> That will be a fine time, too.  Just be aware that Glacier National Park may have snow at the top of Logan Pass, so the Going To The Sun road may be closed. At that elevation, snow can (and does) happen at any time of the year.
> 
> Dave


----------



## dago (Oct 7, 2017)

I finally got a chance to respond. Summary: We drove from Cleveland, OH to Cody, WY  with  overnite stops in Des Moines, IA and Scottsbluff, NE. Spent 2 days in Cody (Actually a day and a half). Very enjoyable. Could have used another day, but we got everything in that we wanted to. We did have breakfast at Peter's Café. We enjoyed it. We stayed at the Green Gables Inn. Nothing great but acceptable. From Cody we continued on to Yellowstone via the East Entrance. I considered taking the Chief Joseph byway and coming in thru the Northeast entrance, but decided against it . We continued on to Mammoth via fishing bridge and Tower Junction. Stops along the way. Then went out the North entrance to head to our cabin in Pray, MT(about 25 miles south of Livingston). We were booked for here for 7 days. Kept commuting back and forth to the park. Spent some time in West Yellowstone and Idaho. Checked out the condos in Island Park and went to Mesa Falls.
Used up one day to drive to Red Lodge, MT and drive the Beartooth HWY to the NE entrance to the park. Amazing views. Weather a lot cooler at 10,000 ft. It was quite warm, in fact HOT the entire time we were there. (Aug 29 thru Sep 5). It never rained except for one little 5 min shower just as we were getting ready to picnic in Mammoth.  I allowed for 3 hours to navigate Beartooth. Even with all the stopping we did for pictures and viewing and also having to wait for a cattle drive to cross the HWY we did it in a little over 3 HRS.   The only thing we didn't get to do was get to Glacier NP. Because of the forest fires throughout the state of MT and especially since just before I was planning on getting there one of the chalets burned down and it was big mess at Lake McDonald area and Logan Pass. So I cut out that portion of the trip. So we came back from Yellowstone via North Dakota since (except for Kansas) that was the only state of the entire 50 that we hadn't been thru. Wont go into detail but we did find things to in ND, MN and IL prior to getting back to OH.

Bottom line is Yellowstone is awesome, and anyone that has a chance to go should do it. The only thing I may do differently or recommend is to get lodging at West Yellowstone, or Island Park, rather than where we stayed. The area (Paradise Valley) was nice, and we enjoyed it and for this trip it was appropriate because originally I had planned on going to Glacier and spending some time in Livingston and/or Bozeman. The fires kind of changed things. If you are going to spend most of your time in the park then West Yellowstone or Island Park  may be a better option.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2017)

dago said:


> I finally got a chance to respond.



It sounds like you had an amazing trip! Hope you enjoyed Cody - it's a cool town.  The fires in Glacier definitely put a wrinkle into your plans.  Luckily, you were able to fill the time with more Yellowstone.  Such a great place to visit at any time of year.

I second the point of trying to stay in or near West Yellowstone. Makes it easy to get in and around the Park.  Did you happen to eat at the Running Bear Pancake House in West?  Great breakfast there, and they'll even pack you a box lunch if you're going hiking in the Park.  Great place! http://www.runningbearph.com

I need to plan another trip to Yellowstone.  Reading this thread again made me homesick for the place. 

Dave


----------



## dago (Oct 7, 2017)

dago said:


> I finally got a chance to respond. Summary: We drove from Cleveland, OH to Cody, WY  with  overnite stops in Des Moines, IA and Scottsbluff, NE. Spent 2 days in Cody (Actually a day and a half). Very enjoyable. Could have used another day, but we got everything in that we wanted to. We did have breakfast at Peter's Café. We enjoyed it. We stayed at the Green Gables Inn. Nothing great but acceptable. From Cody we continued on to Yellowstone via the East Entrance. I considered taking the Chief Joseph byway and coming in thru the Northeast entrance, but decided against it . We continued on to Mammoth via fishing bridge and Tower Junction. Stops along the way. Then went out the North entrance to head to our cabin in Pray, MT(about 25 miles south of Livingston). We were booked for here for 7 days. Kept commuting back and forth to the park. Spent some time in West Yellowstone and Idaho. Checked out the condos in Island Park and went to Mesa Falls.
> Used up one day to drive to Red Lodge, MT and drive the Beartooth HWY to the NE entrance to the park. Amazing views. Weather a lot cooler at 10,000 ft. It was quite warm, in fact HOT the entire time we were there. (Aug 29 thru Sep 5). It never rained except for one little 5 min shower just as we were getting ready to picnic in Mammoth.  I allowed for 3 hours to navigate Beartooth. Even with all the stopping we did for pictures and viewing and also having to wait for a cattle drive to cross the HWY we did it in a little over 3 HRS.   The only thing we didn't get to do was get to Glacier NP. Because of the forest fires throughout the state of MT and especially since just before I was planning on getting there one of the chalets burned down and it was big mess at Lake McDonald area and Logan Pass. So I cut out that portion of the trip. So we came back from Yellowstone via North Dakota since (except for Kansas) that was the only state of the entire 50 that we hadn't been thru. Wont go into detail but we did find things to in ND, MN and IL prior to getting back to OH.
> 
> Bottom line is Yellowstone is awesome, and anyone that has a chance to go should do it. The only thing I may do differently or recommend is to get lodging at West Yellowstone, or Island Park, rather than where we stayed. The area (Paradise Valley) was nice, and we enjoyed it and for this trip it was appropriate because originally I had planned on going to Glacier and spending some time in Livingston and/or Bozeman. The fires kind of changed things. If you are going to spend most of your time in the park then West Yellowstone or Island Park  may be a better option.


 


DaveNW said:


> It sounds like you had an amazing trip! Hope you enjoyed Cody - it's a cool town.  The fires in Glacier definitely put a wrinkle into your plans.  Luckily, you were able to fill the time with more Yellowstone.  Such a great place to visit at any time of year.
> 
> I second the point of trying to stay in or near West Yellowstone. Makes it easy to get in and around the Park.  Did you happen to eat at the Running Bear Pancake House in West?  Great breakfast there, and they'll even pack you a box lunch if you're going hiking in the Park.  Great place! http://www.runningbearph.com
> 
> ...


We really liked Cody. Agree it's a cool town. We didn't eat at the Running Bear Pancake House - We always ate breakfast at the cabin. It was on my list of things to check out, but didn't get around to it. I'm sure if we stayed in the area we would have. We did have dinner at Timberline Café, after spending the day in Idaho and a visit to Grizzly and Wolf Discovery so we could get to see bears. before my long drive back up US191. Decided not to go back thru the park because of the construction between Mammoth and Norris.
We generally do not like to visit the same place more than once, but for Yellowstone we would make an exception. We would definitely go back, but it's a LONG drive (we don't like to fly). 
As an aside; I guess it's true about the fact that the West entrance is used the most. On a Sat at about 11:00 Am we were exiting the park via the West Entrance and we couldn't believe the long line of vehicles entering. Traffic even came to a complete stop. Didn't have that issue with the other 3 entrances we used (we didn't use the South Entrance because there is construction between the South Entrance and West thumb that I wanted to avoid)

If we ever do go back we will definitely visit Cody again and stay near West Yellowstone


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 7, 2017)

Yea we went and planned a trip to WM West Yellowstone for 9/8-15/18. Got a 2 Bedroom and a 3 bedroom. It will be 4 years since our last trip to Yellowstone by the time of this trip. All 3 kids, 2 DILs, and 2 granddaughters. Last time we were by ourselves.


----------



## NHpauls (Oct 12, 2017)

Geist:  did you do an on-going search to get the WMark?  Or do your own constant searching?


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 12, 2017)

I did my own search 13 months in advance to the day. I set up the search under saved searches the night before. Then I signed on at 5:59am. At 6am I hit Book it. This got me my 3 bedroom unit. Then all the 2 bedrooms were gone. So that night I set up a 2 Bedroom saved search. The next morning I again signed on at 5:59am and hit Book it at 6am and got my 2 bedroom but off by a day. So I then put in 2 Wait List Requests. One for a week to match my 3 bedroom dates and 1 for 1 day to match my 3 bedroom dates. Then next day I got an email that my 1 day Wait List was available. So I called and added the start date to my 2 bedroom reservation to match my 3 bedroom request and dropped off the last day of my 2 bedroom reservation. So I ended up with a 2 Bedroom and a 3 bedroom reservations for the same 7 days. You can do a less that a 7 day Wait List Request at 13 months when there are no units of the type you want at 13 months minus a day.


----------



## exyeh (Oct 12, 2017)

"You can do a less that a 7 day Wait List Request at 13 months when there are no units of the type you want at 13 months minus a day."
geist1223, my experience is different. when I asked for a waitlist with less then 7 days (say 4-7 days), the system won't let me. Is there a specific circumstance it will work?


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 12, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> I did my own search 13 months in advance to the day. I set up the search under saved searches the night before. Then I signed on at 5:59am. At 6am I hit Book it. This got me my 3 bedroom unit. Then all the 2 bedrooms were gone. So that night I set up a 2 Bedroom saved search. The next morning I again signed on at 5:59am and hit Book it at 6am and got my 2 bedroom but off by a day. So I then put in 2 Wait List Requests. One for a week to match my 3 bedroom dates and 1 for 1 day to match my 3 bedroom dates. Then next day I got an email that my 1 day Wait List was available. So I called and added the start date to my 2 bedroom reservation to match my 3 bedroom request and dropped off the last day of my 2 bedroom reservation. So I ended up with a 2 Bedroom and a 3 bedroom reservations for the same 7 days. You can do a less that a 7 day Wait List Request at 13 months when there are no units of the type you want at 13 months minus a day.


This should be reposted to all newbies who want/need specific sizes/seasons in hard-to-book resorts or areas. It ain't as easy as picking up the phone and making a reservation. PLANNING is the key. There is a learning curve to getting what you want.

Jim


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 12, 2017)

When I asked to do the 1 day Wait List the VPC Counselor said I could not do it until the 10 month Booking Window. I asked to speak to a Supervisor. I explained to the Supervisor what I wanted to do. The Supervisor checked and verified there were no 2 Bedrooms available for the date I wanted. This entitled me to do the Wait List for 1 day.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 12, 2017)

When I first called VPC the Counselor said I could not do a 1 day Wait List until the 10 month Booking Window. I asked to speak to a Supervisor. I explained to the Supervisor what I wanted to do. The Supervisor verified there were no 2 bedroom units available for the time period in question. This entitled me to do the 1 day Wait List even though it was 13 months minus 1 day.

The no cost WM Wait List is a fantastic tool that a person needs to learn how to use. An Account can have up to 4 Wait List Requests pending at any given time. The Wait List Request can be very specific  - a certain day or days, in a named Resort, in a certain sized Unit. Or it can be more general - 1 to "X" days, in a 1 bedroom or larger, on Maui, during "Y" month. With 8 weeks notice by using the Wait List I was able to put together a week at Kihei in a 3 bedroom Condo. The days kind of dribbled in until I had 7 consecutive days.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 12, 2017)

exyeh said:


> "You can do a less that a 7 day Wait List Request at 13 months when there are no units of the type you want at 13 months minus a day."
> geist1223, my experience is different. when I asked for a waitlist with less then 7 days (say 4-7 days), the system won't let me. Is there a specific circumstance it will work?



The day or days can not be available. So if you are looking for 4 days and 1 or 2 are available you have to book those 1 or 2 days and then Wait List the remaining days. Also I do not try and do this with the Online Wait List System but by calling in to the VPC and many times a Supervisor has to get involved.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 15, 2017)

I did it the easy way. I rented from another owner for the exact dates I wanted. Easy Peasy.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 15, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I did it the easy way. I rented from another owner for the exact dates I wanted. Easy Peasy.



But the original owner had to be able to get the Reservation in order to rent to you. Almost all of the Rentals are by Megarenters that through a variety of tricks using multiple Accounts monopolize West Yellowstone to the detriment of all other WM Owners. This is especially true for the 2 and 3 bedroom units during the summer. The WM BOD has enacted several rule changes to try and slow down the Megarenters. These include changes in # of Wait List per owner (from 8 to 4), Group Reservations, limitations on transfer of Points among Owners (2X your Account size In/Out), and no Transfer of Housekeeping Credits. While we object to most of these changes (never rented in or out Points and never rented out a Reservation I have made) as restrictions on our free use of what we purchased the Membership and BOD is still waiting to see if any of these changes slow down the Megarenters.


----------



## exyeh (Oct 15, 2017)

I especially oppose this rule "no Transfer of Housekeeping Credits". This is just another way worldmark makes money on us. This transfer of token has nothing to do with the mega renters making money on worldmark accounts.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 15, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> But the original owner had to be able to get the Reservation in order to rent to you. Almost all of the Rentals are by Megarenters that through a variety of tricks using multiple Accounts monopolize West Yellowstone to the detriment of all other WM Owners. This is especially true for the 2 and 3 bedroom units during the summer. The WM BOD has enacted several rule changes to try and slow down the Megarenters. These include changes in # of Wait List per owner (from 8 to 4), Group Reservations, limitations on transfer of Points among Owners (2X your Account size In/Out), and no Transfer of Housekeeping Credits. While we object to most of these changes (never rented in or out Points and never rented out a Reservation I have made) as restrictions on our free use of what we purchased the Membership and BOD is still waiting to see if any of these changes slow down the Megarenters.




I rented in September, but this was a number of years ago- like 2011. I do not believe she is a "mega renter"- just a Worldmark owner who lives in Montana and has a lot of points and does rent out some of them each year. I called her a year ahead of time because I know how timeshares and exchanging work- so she could book it. I looked on Redweek and saw her ad. I didn't pay any housekeeping charges. We did have to pay for internet. There is always the option of renting directly from the resort itself, which is what we did this past June in Colorado. Yeah- it was expensive but still worth it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 15, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> But the original owner had to be able to get the Reservation in order to rent to you. Almost all of the Rentals are by Megarenters that through a variety of tricks using multiple Accounts monopolize West Yellowstone to the detriment of all other WM Owners. This is especially true for the 2 and 3 bedroom units during the summer. The WM BOD has enacted several rule changes to try and slow down the Megarenters. These include changes in # of Wait List per owner (from 8 to 4), Group Reservations, limitations on transfer of Points among Owners (2X your Account size In/Out), and no Transfer of Housekeeping Credits. While we object to most of these changes (never rented in or out Points and never rented out a Reservation I have made) as restrictions on our free use of what we purchased the Membership and BOD is still waiting to see if any of these changes slow down the Megarenters.




I rented in September, but this was a number of years ago- like 2011. I do not believe she is a "mega renter"- just a Worldmark owner who lives in Montana and has a lot of points and does rent out some of them each year. I called her a year ahead of time because I know how timeshares and exchanging work- so she could book it. I looked on Redweek and saw her ad. I didn't pay any housekeeping charges. We did have to pay for internet. There is always the option of renting directly from the resort itself, which is what we did this past June in Colorado. Yeah- it was expensive but still worth it.


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 26, 2017)

Yellowstone is a destination we have in mind when we hit the road full-time RV in 2.5 yrs. My MIL work there in the reservations in the Mammoth office and while the job was so so she loved the park. This was 7years ago and she did that twice and Glacier once after she retired at age 62 from Local government in NC. 

I hear folks say all the time they do a place and don't go back.. what a loss as most the the NP's are HUGH and in a month you can only really see a 1/10 of the park.  We plan to RV and timeshare along the way taking advantage of last min, extra vacations and using TPU's from unit we own in Surfside Beach SC which affords some 63 points per year.

Guess we need to hurry as Yellowstone if the top of a huge volcano that is slated to go off in the next year or 10,000 years.. LOL

Looking forward to Beartooth and chief Joseph drives.. they look amazing for sure. 

thanks for your update and glad you had a nice time.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 27, 2017)

Carl, your RV plans sound great!   Especially the part about taking the time to really explore the parks vs. just driving through.  That's the beauty of retirement--you can actually take the time to really see the parks if you want to.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 27, 2017)

carl2591 said:


> I hear folks say all the time they do a place and don't go back.. what a loss as most the the NP's are HUGH and in a month you can only really see a 1/10 of the park.




I've been to Yellowstone many times - easily more than a dozen since the early '70s.  One year we stayed in an RV Park near Hebgen Lake, just north of West Yellowstone, for three weeks.  We drove our Jeep into the Park every day, all day, and explored *everywhere*. We still didn't see it all. To do a "one and done" on any location, especially as big a place as Yellowstone, is doing a great disservice to that location. 

On the other hand, if the travel list is a mile long and not enough time to see everything, well, choices have to be made.  So rather than saying one visit is enough, I'd just cycle the list and add that location back in at the end, and let it perk up to the top again.  It could take awhile, but would be better than never going back.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 27, 2017)

While the giant crowds of summer and difficulty in parking at the major attractions is a bit off-putting to me, an unforgettable experience is Yellowstone in Winter. The thermal features are still active, the elk, bison, wolves and other wildlife are active and near the water and roads. You have to go with organized groups and the numbers of snowmobiles are limited each day. The machine rental comes with full suits, boots, helmets (warm) and a guide. Yellowstone in Winter is a special place.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 27, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Yellowstone in Winter is a special place.
> 
> Jim



It’s on my bucket list. 

Dave


----------



## Dollie (Dec 28, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> You have to go with organized groups and the numbers of snowmobiles are limited each day. The machine rental comes with full suits, boots, helmets (warm) and a guide. Yellowstone in Winter is a special place.
> 
> Jim



You don’t have to go via snowmobile.  You have at least two other options.  From the north in the winter, you can drive to Mammoth Hot Springs and stay at the Mammoth Hotel and explore from there.  They kept the road to Cook’s City, MT open during the winter, a very interesting drive.  You can also take various snowcoach tours, snowshoe, cross country ski, etc..  From the south you can take a snowcoach to Old Faithful and stay at the Old Faithful Snow Lodge.  Lots of exploring and activities available from here too.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 28, 2017)

Dollie said:


> You don’t have to go via snowmobile.  You have at least two other options.  From the north in the winter, you can drive to Mammoth Hot Springs and stay at the Mammoth Hotel and explore from there.  They kept the road to Cook’s City, MT open during the winter, a very interesting drive.  You can also take various snowcoach tours, snowshoe, cross country ski, etc..  From the south you can take a snowcoach to Old Faithful and stay at the Old Faithful Snow Lodge.  Lots of exploring and activities available from here too.


Yes, I've done Yellowstone in Winter both ways. I just happen to prefer driving my own sled to riding in a track equipped van. Personal preference.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2018)

Timeshare Von said:


> I highly recommend the cross country road trip. I'm doing my third from Wisconsin to Yellowstone in about a week.



AND . . . I just returned from my FOURTH road trip to Yellowstone.  I have a new found respect and appreciation for West Yellowstone, since I found it to be conveniently located to the west side of the park . . . especially the thermal features like Norris & Old Faithful (which is where I was actually staying).

I also did an overnight at the KOA in Cody (my second visit there).  As always, a very nice RV/camping location that provides the perfect launch into the park!

I'll be writing more of a trip report as a separate topic shortly.


----------

